# Nymph Swap #2



## Rising Trout Flies (May 20, 2004)

Mine are just about complete... They will be in the mail in a day or two. It looks like I will not come out on the loosing end this time on a swap! Excellent!


----------



## G-rock (Nov 22, 2004)

Finally had a chance to get some tying time in, they will be in the mail Monday.


----------



## Rising Trout Flies (May 20, 2004)

Mine are in the mail...


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Dropped mine in the mail today.


----------



## The Dripster (Jan 7, 2003)

WC- I will be dropping mine in the mail tonight.


----------



## wickedcarpenter (May 1, 2003)

3 more sets just in for pics.








From left to right. RisingTroutFlies,Gunrod and 2PawsRiver.
Them some sweet ties fellas!
Brent.


----------



## Rising Trout Flies (May 20, 2004)

RTFs Black Stone
No.8 Stonefly Hook
Black Turkey Biots
Black Stonefly Blend Dubbing (That is one I made, you can get the Kaufman's)
Black Vinyl Rib
Turkey Tail (Treated w/Flex Seal & Black Marker)
Black Chain Bead Eyes


----------



## wickedcarpenter (May 1, 2003)

The last 2 sets came in today.I'll get a group pic up and ship em out on Monday.Great job everyone and thanks for everyone being on time and no one droping out.
Thanks Brent.


----------



## wickedcarpenter (May 1, 2003)

Sorry guys one more set is still out. I'll check the mail tommrow for it.
I'll send a P.M to see if their on the way.If not i'll ship em out.
Also 2PawsRiver sent 2 flies for everyone. i did not see the other set until i started sorting all the flies out. Thanks 2PR!
Brent.


----------



## wickedcarpenter (May 1, 2003)

The last set was in the mailbox and everyones flies have been sent out.
Brent.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Thanks Brent. 

I'm heading to the White River in Arkansas at the end of the month so I have my tying plate pretty full right now but if someone else wants to start another swap in the mean time feel free to do so. Otherwise I'll start one later. Probably streamers first then off to some dries.


----------



## jbowski (Oct 25, 2004)

Recieved my flies last night, nice job everyone. 

Jon


----------



## rfwood (Jan 8, 2004)

Thanks Brent for all your time spent on this swap.
All the flies are great----- nice job!!!!!!!!!!!

dick


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

and next time I will be a little better and will know what toe tagged means.


----------



## Scottie (Jul 31, 2003)

Thanks to all that participated especially W.C. for managing the swap! Can't wait to try them out

Scott


----------

